# Kaufberatung  Crucial MX200, 250 GB vs Samsung 850 Evo, 250 GB



## DeadNight021 (9. Juni 2015)

hallo ich brauche mal ratschläge ! weil ich wiessen will welche von den 2 ihr mir empfehlen würdet und warum .

das wäre meine erste  ssd und die sollte nur fürs  mein betriebssystem und vll für game wie diablo 3 benutzen.

zu auswahl wäre die
Crucial MX200 250GB
Crucial MX200 250GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT250MX200SSD1)

oder 
Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB
Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB, SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-75E250B)

weis auch das die  crucial bischen besser ist von den werten 
aber die samsung hat 5 jahre garantie

und von preis sind sie fast gleich  

also was würdet ihr sagen und warum

my Sytem:
Amd 8350fx
gtx  660 ti
8 gd ddr 3
asus M5A99X EVO


----------



## XeT (9. Juni 2015)

Also ich kauf keine Samsung platten mehr die 840evo hat mir gereicht. Bei Samsung kommen mir zu oft Probleme. Die 840 hat nich garkein update, die 840evo brauchte ein neues Update fur die Geschwindigkeit. Bei der 850 kam die Firmware die die platte direkt zerstört hat. Das wäre rein für mich der Grund fur crucial, denn da lief bisher alles problemlos.


----------



## Cinnayum (9. Juni 2015)

Ich denke die Probleme führten auch zum Preissturz der Platten. Denn noch vor ein paar Monaten waren die Samsung regelmäßig 30% teurer als die Crucial.

Der Vorteil von Samsung ist, dass dort alles aus einer Hand ist. Flash, Cache-RAM und Controller.

Bei den Crucial ist der Controller (meistens) von Marvell, die sind aber exzellent. Der Rest stammt von Micron, Crucial ist nur noch deren "Marke" für manche Speicherprodukte. Theoretisch ist auch der 2-Zellen-Speicher von dieser Platte haltbarer als der von Samsung.

Am Ende ist es egal, welche du nimmst. Ich hatte bisher nur OCZ und Crucial SSDs selbst gekauft. Die leben alle noch.
Im Netbook ist eine 60er von Sandisk oder sowas, die macht auch keine Zicken.


----------



## Killswitch2008 (9. Juni 2015)

Wenn die SSD 3 Jahre hält, wird sie wohl auch nicht gleich kaputt gehen. Ich habe noch die MX100 und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Bandicoot (9. Juni 2015)

Crucial M4/M500/550/MX100 auf 3 PC's verteil,  60-512Gb, alle noch am Leben und jeden Tag im Gebrauch, Sagt denke alles!


----------



## DeadNight021 (9. Juni 2015)

hi  XeT
ich dachte das mit der fireware die samsung kaput gemacht haben , dachte ich war für die 840 evo  die 850 hatte nur diesen geschwindikkeit einbruch?


----------



## Knogle (9. Juni 2015)

Wuerde auch Crucial empfehlen

Hatte 2 Samsungs jahrelang , und nun 4 Crucials dazu, und es laeuft alles prima, merke keinen Unterschied

Sind beides Top Unternehmen, wuerde aber aufgrund des P/L Verhaeltnises zu Crucial raten


----------



## XeT (9. Juni 2015)

die 840 (evo) hat Geschwindigkeitsprobleme und 850 hatte die zerstörerische firmware


----------



## DeadNight021 (9. Juni 2015)

Danke Xet dann hatte ich das verdreht.

ok wen dann keiner noch was sagen will dann wird es die   Crucial   danke an alle   kann dann close gemacht werden


----------



## razzor1984 (9. Juni 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Bei Samsung kommen mir zu oft Probleme. Die 840 hat nich garkein update, die 840evo brauchte ein neues Update fur die Geschwindigkeit. Bei der 850 kam die Firmware die die platte direkt zerstört hat. Das wäre rein für mich der Grund fur crucial, denn da lief bisher alles problemlos.



Hab imo ne 840er Pro /128gb verbaut ein 850er/ 256gb eine 830er/128gb & eine 850evo /128gb, allen SSDs geht es gut und hatte nie probleme 

Es gibt probelme eben mit der EVO 840er serie, da greift die neuetse firmware in den Schreibzyklus ein welches in einer verringerten MFT enden wird.
Da werden da die daten nach einer gewissen zeit einfach umgeschrieben, in neu speicherbereiche verlagert um eben den speed aufrecht zu erhalten.
Anscheinend hat es sammsung nicht anders geschafft.  Da muss leider dann der Kunde darnunter *Leiden*

Die buggy FW hat es kurz nur bei der 850 pro serie gegeben die im worst case die SSD schrottet, gab aber auch genug fälle wo es ohne probleme gegangen ist, nach einem sauberen shutdown & Strom trennung 

Ich kann die 850er evo emfehlen hat ein super P/L verhältniss und ordenlich Dampf bist dato sind mir keine probleme mit der FW bekannt !

PS: Panik muss man haben wenn man eine OCZ vector hat, hab schon drei neu RMA SSD verbraucht die neueste ist jetzt aus Toshiba fertigung, da hoffe ich auf bessere QUALITÄT


----------



## Abductee (9. Juni 2015)

Ich würd momentan auch lieber Crucial kaufen als Samsung.
Das Firmwareupdate für die 840er Evos hat viel zu lange gedauert und die 840 Basic hat erst gar keines bekommen.
Bei der 850er wurde ein fehlerhaftes Update ausgerollt.
Ich wüsste keinen Grund momentan dieser Firma den Vorzug zu geben.

In meinem 24h Server hab ich eine alte Crucial M4 verbaut und der restliche Bekanntenkreis MX100 oder 200.
Es gab nie Probleme mit Crucial, werd ich auch weiterhin kaufen.


----------



## Knogle (9. Juni 2015)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Hab imo ne 840er Pro /128gb verbaut ein 850er/ 256gb eine 830er/128gb & eine 850evo /128gb, allen SSDs geht es gut und hatte nie probleme
> 
> Es gibt probelme eben mit der EVO 840er serie, da greift die neuetse firmware in den Schreibzyklus ein welches in einer verringerten MFT enden wird.
> Da werden da die daten nach einer gewissen zeit einfach umgeschrieben, in neu speicherbereiche verlagert um eben den speed aufrecht zu erhalten.
> ...




Mit der OCZ kann ich bestaetigen, war mit der Agility aber auch nicht anders


----------



## Sir Demencia (5. Oktober 2015)

Hi,
ich greif mal den alten Fred hier wieder auf. Will mir im November auch eine neue SSD zulegen. Allerdings im 500 GB- Bereich.
Ich schwanke aktuell auch zwischen den 850 Pro und der MX 200. Über die 850 EVO hab ich mir gar nicht so die Gedanken gemacht.

Ich hab mir jetzt mal die Unterschiede auf dem Papier angeschaut. Da schneidet die 850 PRO ja leistungstechnisch besser ab als die MX 200 (sofern ich das alles richtig interpretiert habe). Frage mich nur ob ich den Aufpreis von rund 50,-EUR bei der 850 PRO im Alltag leistungstechnisch überhaupt merke. 
Mein Rechenknecht wird zum Zocken, Office, Surfen und Photoshop/ Lightroom genutzt. Keine Video- Bearbeitung.

Danke für Hilfe/ Tips


----------



## HardcoreKoH (7. Oktober 2015)

Sir Demencia schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich greif mal den alten Fred hier wieder auf. Will mir im November auch eine neue SSD zulegen. Allerdings im 500 GB- Bereich.
> Ich schwanke aktuell auch zwischen den 850 Pro und der MX 200. Über die 850 EVO hab ich mir gar nicht so die Gedanken gemacht.
> 
> ...



Den Unterschied wirst du im Alltag nicht merken.  Habe selber die MX200 und bin sehr zufrieden. 
Es sei denn du stehst auf Benchmarks...


----------



## Icedaft (15. Oktober 2015)

Nimm die MX200 512GB oder die 850 Evo, kannst eine Münze werfen bzw. die nehmen, welche günstiger ist. Die Pro lohnt den Aufpreis nicht.


----------



## DarkIdea (15. Oktober 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Nimm die MX200 512GB oder die 850 Evo, kannst eine Münze werfen bzw. die nehmen, welche günstiger ist. Die Pro lohnt den Aufpreis nicht.


100% meine Meinung bezüglich der Leistung etc.

Aufgrund der aktuellen Firmen- und Debakelpolitik von Samsung würde ich persönlich zur Crucial MX200 greifen, aber das ist meine Meinung.


----------

